# SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo



## 16Marco16 (30. Januar 2018)

*SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte einmal grundsätzlich Fragen ob aktuelle Games von SSDs genug profitieren um den Kauf einer 1TB 850 Evo oder 860 Evo zu rechtfertigen.

Sollte die Antwort auf die Frage ja sein, würde mich intressieren ob ihr für ca 290€ die 850 Evo 1TB oder für ca. 330€ die 860 Evo 1TB kaufen würdet.

Bringt die 860 Evo Vorteile in Games?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Ralle82 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Sie profitieren im Wesentlichen in Form von kürzeren Ladezeiten. FPS gewinnst du nicht, falls das die Frage war...

Die 860 ist halt neu, m.E. tut‘s die 850 aber auch genau so gut und man kann ein paar Euro sparen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Spiele profitieren in den Ladezeiten und ggf. beim streaming von Daten (nachladen während des Spiels) stark von SSDs. Ob du da jetzt aber eine Samsung, WD, Crucial oder sonsteine (neuere) SSd nutzt ist völlig wumpe, erst recht obs eine 850er oder 860er Samsung ist.

Für Spiele-SSDs würde ich eher die Crucial MX300 empfehlen. Da bekommste deutlich mehr Speicher fürs gleiche geld und die Leseperformance ist praktisch die gleiche wie die einer Samsung. Eine MX300 bricht früher ein wenn man viele GB am Stück darauf schreiben will - was für Spiele aber völlig irrelevant ist.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Die Unterschiede sind in Benchmarks messbar aber in der Praxis kaum spürbar. Die spürbare Leistung von SSD´s stagniert schon seit Jahren, es ist völlig egal, ob du ein Modell von 2015, 2016 oder 2017 kaufst. Nicht einmal die extrem schnelle Samsung SSD 960 pro beschleunigt das Laden von Anwendungen nennenswert, die Unterschiede bewegen sich im einstelligen Sekundenbereich. Sogar die Bauart der Speicherzellen, also MLC oder TLC, ist nur in der Theorie bedeutsam (MLC-Zellen vertragen mehr Schreibvorgänge als TLC-Zellen). In der Praxis wird deine SSD sowieso total veraltet sein, bevor sie aufgrund von Verschleiß der Speicherzellen ausfällt. Ausnahme von dieser Regel wäre nur eine sehr unwahrscheinliches Nutzungszenario in dem du ständig große Mengen an Daten auf die SSD schreibst, denn das Lesen der Daten verschleißt die SSD´s nicht. In der Praxis kommt aber sogar bei Leuten, die viel Videoschnitt betreiben, kaum jemals eine so große Datenmenge zustande, dass die SSD innerhalb weniger Jahre totgeschrieben wird.

Ich habe die SSD 850 Evo in der M2.-Bauform. Die Leistung ist sehr gut und bewegt sich an der Grenze dessen, was die Schnittstelle leisten kann. Daran kann auch eine neuere Baureihe wie die 860 Evo nichts ändern. Die moderneren M2.-SSD´s mit PCIe-Schnittstelle (wie die besagte 960 pro) sind bei der Leseleistung um den Faktor 4 bis 6 schneller (!), nur spürt man das in der Praxis kaum. Was macht es, ob Windows nun in 8 oder 12 Sekunden startet?

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: kauf die günstigere SSD. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## 16Marco16 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Ist die MX300 empfehlenswerter wie die MX 500?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Ist die MX300 empfehlenswerter wie die MX 500?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Nein, die MX300 ist nicht empfehlenswerter *ALS* die MX500. Lies doch bitte auch mal selber die Daten dieser SSD´s, z. B. bei Geizhals. Das dauert keine zehn Sekunden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> 16Marco16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist die MX300 empfehlenswerter wie die MX 500?[/QUOTE ]
> ...


----------



## marjot (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*

Mittlerweile würde ich beim Thema 850 EVO vs. 860 EVO zur 860er greifen. Sie kostet das gleiche und hat ca. die doppelte Lebensdauer.


----------



## markus1612 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*



marjot schrieb:


> Mittlerweile würde ich beim Thema 850 EVO vs. 860 EVO zur 860er greifen. Sie kostet das gleiche und hat ca. die doppelte Lebensdauer.



Der TBW Wert ist doch nicht die Lebensdauer...
Das ist lediglich eine Garantieeinschränkung und heißt keineswegs, dass die SSD bei dem Wert den Geist aufgibt.
Gibt bereits mehrere Langzeittests, die belegen, dass SSDs ein Vielfaches der TBW abkönnen.

Mal was ganz anderes: Warum musst du einen fast 6 Monate alten Thread wieder ausgraben?


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: SSD für Games - 850 Evo vs 860 Evo*



marjot schrieb:


> Mittlerweile würde ich beim Thema 850 EVO vs. 860 EVO zur 860er greifen. Sie kostet das gleiche und hat ca. die doppelte Lebensdauer.



Die 850 EVO hat etwa die 3-4 fache Lebensdauer, da sie besseren 40nm TLC Flash verwendet, statt den neueren 19nm Flash. Das läuft auf ca. 10.000 Schreibzyklen raus, während die 860 EVO wohl "nur" 2700 durchhalten wird. Dafür hat die 860EVO die doppelte garantierte Schreibleistung und ist etwas schneller. In der Praxis spielen all diese Dinge quasi keine Rolle, ich habe mir noch die 850EVO 1TB gekauft, das war einfach etwas psychologisches, auch wenn ich wohl längst seit mindestens einem Jahrhundert tot bin, wenn die 2700 Schreibzyklen überschritten werden (bei normaler Nutzungsintensität), dafür haben dann noch die kommenden Jahrhunderte Spaß an dem Ding.


----------

